# Free 500 word backstories: Closed for Now



## SugarSkullGlider (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey everyone, trying to get some practice in and get some more interest in my new FA page

Slots:
1. Taken page 1
2.Taken page 1

So first come first serve basically

Will do:
Violance, drug us, mild adult themes

Wont do: hardcore pr0n, anything that has a copywrite
*Edit 6/8/20 I will only consider the above for paid commissions, please make sure you read my journal entry on this.

Do not rush me please and allow me 3-7 days to complete. By volunteering for this free commission you are also consenting for me to utilize the writing prompt on any of the websites that I utilize to acquire potential commissions.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 19, 2020)

What exactly should I type?


----------



## SugarSkullGlider (Apr 19, 2020)

Arnak said:


> What exactly should I type?



I am offering backstories for fursona she if you give me a brief run down of themes or what you want I can go from there


----------



## Arnak (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok.

Over the course of thousands of years, arnak has searched the world for every bit of magical knowledge. He's seen empires rise and fall. Immortal, he prefer to not bro attached to others, for he can't bare to watch those he loves wither away.


----------



## SugarSkullGlider (Apr 19, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Ok.
> 
> Over the course of thousands of years, arnak has searched the world for every bit of magical knowledge. He's seen empires rise and fall. Immortal, he prefer to not bro attached to others, for he can't bare to watch those he loves either away.


This sounds very cool and inspiring! I will give you a slot!


----------



## Arnak (Apr 19, 2020)

SugarSkullGlider said:


> This sounds very cool and inspiring! I will give you a slot!


Good Lord, my grammar was horrible in the post...


----------



## dork95 (Apr 20, 2020)

How about this idea:

An older and in his 50’s portly male anthro bear who is a truck driver, is on the road still while currently doing a surrogacy job for a human couple and is currently hugely full term pregnant and ready to give birth to their quintuplets and then his water breaks and he has to pull over and give birth.


----------



## Arnak (May 2, 2020)

We're waiting


----------



## SugarSkullGlider (Jun 7, 2020)

dork95 said:


> How about this idea:
> 
> An older and in his 50’s portly male anthro bear who is a truck driver, is on the road still while currently doing a surrogacy job for a human couple and is currently hugely full term pregnant and ready to give birth to their quintuplets and then his water breaks and he has to pull over and give birth.


Probably in the future I would give it a shot but at this time a little uncomfortable doing that sort of thing (but in the future I would definitely think about it)


----------



## SugarSkullGlider (Jun 9, 2020)

Bump <3


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 9, 2020)

Hm~ well i suppose i could try for one of my characters.


----------



## SugarSkullGlider (Jun 9, 2020)

You got it- gimme some details and Ill handle that for you :]


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 9, 2020)

Indeed, would just  have to pick out a character first before i can do any detail


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 9, 2020)

Alrighty- well how about this one.. this character, once a taken prisoner was treated very terribly as was everyone else, even experimented with, until one day they attempted a test. They ran computer simulations, nobody would survive it till he did.. so they used him, and transformed him into Fang. A deadly beast, however he still had a human mind on top of his killer second personality. (You can choose to do that part or part 2) 
Eventually, before they could eliminate his humanity he escaped, killing many and leaving the facility a destroyed and death ridden graveyard, making himself free from their grasp for a short time.. 

(Link to a pic of him for better understanding of character~ www.furaffinity.net: Fang reference by BluefiremarkII )

How's that?


----------



## SugarSkullGlider (Jun 9, 2020)

Awe man that's pretty wild- I have a background in psychology so this is totally in my area, I'll get one it, please allow me a few days, possibly until this weekend to complete your piece


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 9, 2020)

Alrighty, sounds good. If you have questions or anything feel free to ask.


----------



## SugarSkullGlider (Jun 9, 2020)

Will do


----------

